# Hose Identification - Is this part of n75?



## blocker29 (Mar 2, 2011)

Car is in limp mode, threw code p1555/17963 - charge pressure exceeded. Starting observing hoses, noticed the broken hose in the picture. Haven't been able to get underneath the car to see if other hoses or if the intercooler is leaking air. I'm just wondering what to order, and if there are other hoses you recommend I replace while at it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## blocker29 (Mar 2, 2011)

blocker29 said:


> Car is in limp mode, threw code p1555/17963 - charge pressure exceeded. Starting observing hoses, noticed the broken hose in the picture. Haven't been able to get underneath the car to see if other hoses or if the intercooler is leaking air. I'm just wondering what to order, and if there are other hoses you recommend I replace while at it. Thanks for your help!


To give a little more perspective, I took a second pic.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes. That hose goes to the bottom port of the N75. But in the picture it appears that it is not. Maybe it's going to a boost controller first?


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Its not a factory set up so I'm not sure anymore lol


----------



## blocker29 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you. As far as I know, this is a stock set up for the 180, minus the replaced diverter valve. But yeah, if this is my only culprit for now, I'll just be super happy it's not *another* $1500 repair bill from the shop.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I guess you're right. I'm not too familiar with the 180 engine bay. What's the engine code?


----------



## blocker29 (Mar 2, 2011)

The engine code is ATC from a 2000 TT 180Q


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Heres a rough diagram of the vacuum layout. Sorry I couldn't find a picture with the labels before I ran out of time.


----------



## blocker29 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the diagram! Nice to see all the schematics. So until I replace all lines, I was able to trim the existing hose and re-clamp it; thankfully there was enough slack in the line to do so.

I cleared all codes and the car is currently out of limp mode. Now to see if that solitary line was the culprit of the overboost/limp mode. 60 mile round trip commute to work tomorrow should tell.

Thank you again for the replies!


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I just found this. Not sure if it's ATC, but it looks similar and has a key.


----------

